# Check out LawnSite Weather



## jtraversweather (Apr 27, 2012)

We have winter weather posted on our new weather service through LawnSIte Weather. You Spring, we will place our next winter outlook on the site and prepare you for the coming winter season from early May onward.

Please check out our video and audio podcasts and our Blog as well as our precipitation and snow maps which you will find under the National Audio and Video tab as well as our Weather Hazards tab. Our live radar and Satellite is being upgraded next week but already covers the whole US and Canada as do all of our maps. We even have a special audio podcast for Canada exclusively.

We at Weather Briefings, Inc offer a program called Weather PLUS. This is our customized, comprehensive service which we extend to snow and ice removal companies and to the lawn care, agricultural, tree service, and outdoor Landscaping industries.

Weather PLUS is discounted for all MRM members by 30%.

We invite you to subscribe now if you are in the lawn care of other Spring/Summer business and we will continue into the winter. We promise the most accurate forecasts with the exact level of detail you need to save money and earn more revenue. Our Accuracy Based Compensation (ABC) program sets us apart form any service you use today as we provide you credit based on our accuracy rating and timeliness falling below our agreement and a bonus if we exceed our rating. We put our money where our service is!

Try us out. We would be happy to give you a major monthly discount for a few months and then, when you are ready to renew, join us for the new winter season. Call John Travers at (212) 757-6426 or email me at 

Also, visit LawnSite Weather PLUS at [URL="www.weatherbriefings/lawn[/URL] often! We have a great service for your use. It will be on PlowSIte shortly!

You can copy and paste maps on your posts and use information which we provide for all of your weather needs. Let us know what else you would like to see and how we are doing on this thread.

Sincerely, John Travers


----------

